# Highway 1 in Marin



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

The SF Comical reported that Highway 1 in Marin is now open from Mill Valley to Stinson Beach. It was closed for a few months for repairs. Sounds like there will be new pavement on much of it - may be a good ride.


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

thanks, thats good to know.


----------



## FORZA! (Feb 13, 2004)

*re: Highway One vs. trails*

yes indeed, we enjoyed some of that *new pavement* the other day, before being turned around by The Man guarding the gate...since the road was not yet open.

ended up taking our road bikes on the Coastal trail singletrack up to Pantoll then bombed down Panoramic to Stinson. I'd recommend that route, too - it's like they used to do it in the old days!  



singlespeed.org said:


> The SF Comical reported that Highway 1 in Marin is now open from Mill Valley to Stinson Beach. It was closed for a few months for repairs. Sounds like there will be new pavement on much of it - may be a good ride.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

My schedule freed up, so I was able to ride the section between Muir Beach and Stinson Beach today. Definitely better than before. Unfortunately, they didn't repave the whole thing, so still some older stretches there. But overall good condition.


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi,
Can anyone clarify whether Hwy 1 is open between Stinson and Muir? I also checked the CA DOT site about two weeks ago to see if it was open yet. I couldn't find any information about it being closed so I thought it was open again (it has been reported that this section would reopen in late March as well). Needless to say I was dissapointed when I found it closed on my ride.

Forza seems to indicate that it is not yet open......could someone please clarify? I just want to be sure before I go and try it again.
Thanks.


----------



## mike2g (Oct 10, 2006)

cotocalicyclist said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone clarify whether Hwy 1 is open between Stinson and Muir? I also checked the CA DOT site about two weeks ago to see if it was open yet. I couldn't find any information about it being closed so I thought it was open again (it has been reported that this section would reopen in late March as well). Needless to say I was dissapointed when I found it closed on my ride.
> 
> Forza seems to indicate that it is not yet open......could someone please clarify? I just want to be sure before I go and try it again.
> Thanks.


I rode through there yesterday, both the road surface and the view were beautiful. There were some construction people still on the road and they waved me on while they held up an oncoming car. So I would say that there is still some ongoing work but it's definitely open to cars/bicycles. Enjoy the good weather and the great views!


----------



## thesupervisor (Jan 29, 2007)

what sections of hi 1 are closed now? they are supposed to be closing down a section at a time for repairs.


----------

